# DB View in Tabelle konvertieren in DB2?



## Maier2100 (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo!

Ich muss in einer DB2 Datenbank eine dynamisch erstellte View (deren Spalten vorher nicht bekannt sind) in eine echte Tabelle konvertieren, es geht leider nicht anders, für den gegebenen Algo macht es wohl einen Unterschied, ob es eine View oder eine Tabelle ist.

Ich kann DB2 und Java verwenden, also Stored Procedures und SQL...

Seht ihr eine elegante Möglichkeit, das zu konvertieren, ohne manuell ein Create Statement in Java zu erstellen und anhand der View alle Datentypen etc in Java auslesen zu müssen?


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf nein, wobei ich nicht weiß wie mächtig Hibernate schon geworden ist..

Wird dir nichts anders übrig bleiben als via Metadaten das auszulesen und nen Create zu bauen..


----------



## Maier2100 (11. Okt 2011)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich tippe mal auf nein, wobei ich nicht weiß wie mächtig Hibernate schon geworden ist..
> 
> Wird dir nichts anders übrig bleiben als via Metadaten das auszulesen und nen Create zu bauen..



Also zumindest in DB2 gibt es create table tabelle like viewname wie ich sehe


----------

